# New Products Seen at Houston Halloween & Party Expo



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Curious about new products that will be available for Halloween 2011? We've been posting images and videos of new props, masks, and costumes from last week's Houston Halloween & Party Expo on our facebook page www.facebook.com/halloweenasylum. 

Even if you're not a member of facebook, you can still view the all the contents of our page (you just can't enter comments on them).

Zombies were in abundance at the show and so were awesome new clown props, including huge 5 ft. fiberglass clown heads that will be perfect to mark the entrance to a haunt!!


----------

